# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Just in! Cobalts

## Grrrit

just got my four _Dendrobates Tinctorius_ "cobalt" in. heres a few pics i could capture  :Frog Smile:   these guys are teeny weeny. and exploding with color.

----------


## Amy

Yay!!!  Congratulations!!  They are super adorable <3

----------


## Michael

They do look nice!  Maybe just maybe I see some in my future.

----------


## Lacibeth

Absolutely gorgeous.

----------


## bshmerlie

Yeah, Cobalts are my favorite frogs. They are so bold and never stop moving.  They will eat you out of house and home if you let them.  They will climb up to the top if you give them slopes and easy access to higher places.

----------


## Don

Congrats Grrrit

I wish I could pics of my new little ones but they hide before I can get the lens cap off :-)

----------


## John Clare

Very pretty indeed.  Good luck with them!

----------


## Michael

> Congrats Grrrit
> 
> I wish I could pics of my new little ones but they hide before I can get the lens cap off :-)


 
Low crawl to the tank!!

----------


## Don

> Low crawl to the tank!!


 
Helmet Cam or my video sunglasses?

----------


## Michael

Helmet cam!  No need to scare them!

----------


## Grrrit

> Congrats Grrrit
> 
> I wish I could pics of my new little ones but they hide before I can get the lens cap off :-)


These ones seem really skittish too. But im trying to give them some space to acclimate. My Oele mari's hop around at the tankfront and follow me after I turn the lights on. They know its breakfast time somehow lol

----------


## Grrrit

Thanks everyone for the comments! I forgot to mention that they are 2-3 months old.

----------


## Kevin

possibly my next frog choice! congratz!!

----------


## guppygal

Very nice! 

If you can't find your helmet cam, try a dark room with the tank lights on.  That's how I can see most of my blue/bronze babies, cuz they can't see me ~

----------


## Grrrit

Theyre awesome. Theyre starting to come out and check me out when I walk into the room for mistings and feedings. Theyre starting to warm up to me I think. (i hope)

----------


## bshmerlie

> These ones seem really skittish too. But im trying to give them some space to acclimate. My Oele mari's hop around at the tankfront and follow me after I turn the lights on. They know its breakfast time somehow lol


Give them time to grow up a little bit. Cobalts are far, far, far from skittish. Mine are so bold I have to shoo them off the coco hut if I want to look under it. If Im gentle I can even pick it up move it over and they'll still be sitting on top of it. They would make great first dart frogs. Gotta remember all baby animals are born with the instinct to hide. Once they realize no one is trying to eat them they won't ever hide. I have my pair on my desk at a very busy loud office at an automotive body shop (yes MikeM670 you probably didn't see that one coming either). They don't care about the noise, the traffic or anything. They are always out front and moving around. They make for a great display frog for your living room or office.

----------


## Grrrit

> Very nice! 
> 
> If you can't find your helmet cam, try a dark room with the tank lights on.  That's how I can see most of my blue/bronze babies, cuz they can't see me ~


I want some soooo bad! 
This weekend I'll be picking up the 75gal tank for a group.

----------

